# Schleppen vom Schlauchboot



## Stealth2 (9. Juli 2007)

Hallo ihr Schleppis :vik:!


Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen das ich noch nie von einem Boot geschleppt habe |uhoh:.

Ich habe mir zwar schon viel hier durchgelesen um mich ein bisschen darauf vorzubereiten allerdings habe ich immernoch ein paar Fragen und ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn ihr mir da ein bisschen weiterhelfen könntet #6

Und zwar ist es so das ich in Holland mal gerne das Schleppangeln ausprobieren wollte. Zum Angeln dort würde mir ein kleines motorisiertes Schlauchboot zur Verfügung stehen. Hier mal ein Bild von einem ähnlichem Modell http://www.ghentmarinecenter.be/Tweedehands/yam310sti.jpg.
Wir sind auf dem Schlauchboot meist zu zweit unterwegs also würde einer schleppen, der andere steuern.

Als Zielfische gelten natürlich die Raubfische wie Barsch, Zander und Hecht. Zum Fischbestand kann ich nichts genaues sagen. Allerdings gilt in Holland ja inoffiziell catch&release.

Die Gewässer in denen ich dort rumschiffe sind mehrer Seen die mit kleineren Verbindungsflüssen verbunden sind. Es wird dort viel Gesegelt. Wassertiefe beträgt dort durschnittlich 1,5m-2m.

Ich wollte erstmal fragen ob es überhaupt Sinn macht unter diesen Umständen zu schleppen?
Was für Köder könntet ihr mir empfehlen? Habe bis jetzt so einige Wobbler(Tauchtiefe bis 1,5m), Spinner und Gufis von 5-15cm....


----------



## Tommi-Engel (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

Es gibt viele die vom Schlauchboot schleppen, ich habe mich das nie getraut, deswegen habe ich mein Schlauchboot auch verkauft und mir eine kleine Hartschale gekauft.
Wenn man sieht, wie ein Hecht die Wobbler mit den Drillingen durchs boot schleudert, kann man schon Angst kriegen.|uhoh:

Zu den Ködern:
Bei 2 m Wassertiefe, kann man glaube ich von dem klassischen Gewässer für Flachläufer reden.:m
Also Wobbler von 0,5m - 1,5 m.
Schau Dir auch mal meinen Tip zur Beifängermontage an (auf meiner Homepage)


----------



## angelemanze (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

duuuuuuuuu? gummiboot nix gut- aufpassen sonst macht es zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz- und....... du stehst schon auf 2m


----------



## Tortugaf (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

Klar!!!:m, probiere es einfach aus#6#6#6.Ich würde aber, ein Kescher  u. eine Wanne mitnehmen ,schön gross um den Fisch zu enthaken u.zu töten. |supergri|supergri   Tortugaf.


----------



## Stealth2 (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

@angelemanze: Toller Beitrag! Weiter so....

@Tommi,Tortugraf: Tolle Homepage. Werde den Tipp mal ausprobieren:m
Kescher kommt auf jeden Fall mit!

Naja ich werd das mit dem schleppen wohl mal ausprobieren. Ansonsten lass ich mich einfach nen bisschen treiben und blinker die Uferregionen ab.

Kann man eigentlich auch mit Spinnern schleppen? Kann jetzt schlecht einschätzen mit welcher Geschwindigkeit man sonst so einkurbelt.

Wie weit sollt der Köder hinter dem Boot den laufen?

Naja ansonsten würd ich mich noch über ein paar Ködertipps freuen.
Sollten halt, wie Tommi schon sagte, Flachläufer bis ca 1,5m Tiefe sein.


----------



## Ulli3D (9. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

Versuche es mal mit Tiefläufern (Rapala Super Shad Rap, Sliver, Deep Down Husky Jerk, ...) an der kurzen Schnur so 2 bis 3 m hinter dem Boot direkt in den Verbindungen der Seen. Und ruhig mit etwas Speed, 5 - 6 km/h. Die machen unter Wasser richtig Radau und die Hechte kennen das, wenn die Futterfische durch das Schraubenwasser irritiert sind und schlagen zu.


----------



## Forellenhunter (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*



angelemanze schrieb:


> duuuuuuuuu? gummiboot nix gut- aufpassen sonst macht es zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz- und....... du stehst schon auf 2m


Ah, wieder jemand der Scherzkekse gegessen hat#d

Ich hab auch ein Schlauchi und hab schon hier auf unseren Baggerseen geschleppt. Hab mir sogar extra ein E-Motor draufgebastelt. Die Bisse kommen Hammerhart, also Ruten wirklich gut festhalten.
Ansonsten kann ich mich Tortugaf nur anschließen. Eine große Kiste, am besten mit Deckel zum töten der Fische. Weil Messer und Schlauchi#c
Grüße
FH


----------



## Roberto (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

Was ich weis wird an den flachen holländischen Gewässern sehr erfolgreich das sog. Speedtrolling praktiziert.
Dabei wird der Köder gerade mal eine Rutenlänge hinter dem Boot im Schraubenwasser geschleppt.Wichtig bei dieser Methoderdentlich gas geben!
Lg,Robert


----------



## Tommi-Engel (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*



Roberto schrieb:


> Was ich weis wird an den flachen holländischen Gewässern sehr erfolgreich das sog. Speedtrolling praktiziert.
> Dabei wird der Köder gerade mal eine Rutenlänge hinter dem Boot im Schraubenwasser geschleppt.Wichtig bei dieser Methoderdentlich gas geben!
> Lg,Robert


Mag schon sein, das man so auch Fische fängt, ich habe es auch schon ausprobiert. Aber ich habe so noch keinen Fisch gefangen. Beim "normalen" Schleppen dafür eigentlich recht viele....


----------



## Moe (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

Über das Schleppen im Schraubenwasser war ein toller Beitrag mit Jan Eggers im der Fisch und Fang, ich glaube es war die Januar oder Februar- Ausgabe. vielleicht kommste da ja noch irgendwie dran...


----------



## Ammersee-angler (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

Ich glaub bei 2-3meter maximaler Wassertiefe macht schleppen wenig sinn. ich glaub, dass man ständig am Grund hängen bleibt. zumindest krautfeld darf da keins mehr sein.


----------



## Dorsch_Freak (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

ich schleppe auf denem yam 330F auf hornhechte mit sbiroline und fischfetzen, geht einwaandfrei. hab 2 rutenhalte am motorspiegel, auf jeder seite einen. auswerfen, bügel zu und in rutenhalter, bremse so weit aufdrehn, dass bei fahrt gerade eben KEINE schnur gezogen wird. dann einfach gang rein und gasgeben, bisse erkennste dann auch wenne aufs fahren achtest, weil ja die bremse losknarrt. ich nehm für die hornis auch immer ne wanne, ist mir zu gefährlich wie die rumtoben. meine finger mussten auch des öfteren dran glauben.
zum landen von hechten würde ich aber fischgreifer empfehlen, siehe angelwoche

gruß marcel


----------



## Ulli3D (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

Gerade in flachen Gewässern wie den holländischen Poldern mit Tiefen zwischen 80 cm und 1,50 m ist das Speedtrolling wirklich erfolgreich und im Sommer die einzige Methode, die sichere Fänge garantiert. Die Kunst dabei ist, tieflaufende Wobbler zu nehmen und die an wirklich kurzer Leine in Schraubenwasser zu führen. Ich kann allerdings noch nichts dazu sagen, ob das auch mit E-Motoren funktioniert, aber das werde ich in diesem Jahr ausprobieren. Mit Außenbordern funzt es auf jeden Fall hervorragend.

Besonders bewährt hat sich der Rapala Super Shad Rap, da der bei Geschwindigkeiten von 5 - 6 km/h anfängt nicht mehr gut zu laufen, er taucht dann wieder auf und man hat sofort auch einen Geschwindigkeitsmesser, wenn man kein GPS dabei hat. Die blauen Jungs von der niederländischen Polizei machen nämlich auch Lasermessungen auf dem Wasser und im Regelfall sind die Geschwindigkeiten in den Poldern auf 6 km/h begrenzt.


----------



## Stealth2 (10. Juli 2007)

*AW: Schleppen vom Schlauchboot*

Genau das mit dem Speedtrolling hatte ich auch schon erfahren. Allerdings mit Wobblern die eben nich so tief laufen. max 1,5m und eben so 2-3m hinter dem Boot im Schraubenwasser.

Haben auch einen Aussenborder und das Böötchen läuft echt gut damit.

Ich kann mir das mit dem Speedtrolling zwar nicht so wirklich vorstellen aber es soll wohl gut klappen und vorallem soll man die Hechtattacken meist sogar sehen können und es soll teilweise echt brutal aussehen ;-).

Habe leider nur 3 Wobbler bis jetzt die größer als 5cm sind :-(. Kann man wohl auch mit nem gößeren Gufi oder Blinker/TandemSpinner schleppen?


----------

